# Porsche w/ bike rack - any other cars you'd never thought would have bike racks?



## TeeKay (May 27, 2005)

I saw a new Porsche 911 with bike roof racks last weekend in Oakland. Also saw a new M3 with racks a while back.

Submit your strange car-bike rack combo that people normally don't expect to see. 

(For what's worth, I have regularly carried my bike, without taking the wheels off, in a Miata san bike rack.)


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Pretty much any European made coupe or sedan has available some sort of roof rack to at least carry skis. The bazillionaires around here demand it. Aston Martin, Bentley, Maserati, and others will be seen with ski racks on them in a couple of months on their way to the Alps. I've never seen a rack on a Lambo, or newer Ferrari for that matter, but I had a junker Ferrari Testarossa ('89) and a roof rack. It was difficult to get bikes on because it was so wide, but the roof was relatively narrow.

Baby seats in sports cars, now that's another story.

G.


----------



## socalenduro (Nov 1, 2006)

smartcar and bike rack. the bike was bigger (and faster) than the ummm "car"


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

Porsche had a factory roof rack for the Boxster. It mounted to the windshield and to the rear deck where the hard top would clip to. It was curved to mimic the profile of the car with the roof up. You could use it with the top up or down. But, you had to take it off first to raise or lower the roof.


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

Last month I saw some modern cabrio Ferrari (a 360 I suspect) with a Ferrari logo'ed baby seat in it.


----------



## dh1 (Aug 28, 2004)

I've seen a motorcycle with bike racks on the back.


----------



## Groffball (Jun 7, 2008)

I used to rock a bike rack on my 12 sec. Camaro. Skinnies up front drag radials on the back and a saris bones rack to round out the package :thumbsup:


----------



## dashSC (Jan 27, 2008)

How about this one:


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

socalenduro said:


> smartcar and bike rack. the bike was bigger (and faster) than the ummm "car"


I saw a SmartCar up in BC that had two DH bikes on the back. It was about ready to do a wheelie.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I see Smarts with bikes all the time. Very common, along with A- and B- Mercedes, A2 Audis, and many other subcompacts.


----------



## My Porsche (Aug 6, 2007)

BloorwestSiR said:


> Porsche had a factory roof rack for the Boxster. It mounted to the windshield and to the rear deck where the hard top would clip to. It was curved to mimic the profile of the car with the roof up. You could use it with the top up or down. But, you had to take it off first to raise or lower the roof.


Porsche makes a roof rack system for all of their cars currently in production. :thumbsup:


----------



## rombo (Oct 8, 2008)

dashSC said:


> How about this one:


Where is the license plate ???


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

dashSC said:


> How about this one:


This is a great way to melt your rims and tires!

Newbies take heed here, I've ruined a tire behind the exhaust of a compact before!

G.


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

I used to carry bikes on a trunk rack on my Jaguar XJ6. That was when it was running, of course.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

dashSC said:


> How about this one:


Carbon fiber rim in front of the exhaust. :madman:

Darwinism at work.


----------



## Tik (Jul 8, 2008)

*Bmw 530 E39*

I have hauled my DH and XC bike on the roof rack of my Bimmer. They actually make a really cool roof rack that mounts into factory slots in the roof. You just flip these little tabs up and there are bolt holes to attach the rack to. Pretty clean design and easy to take the rack off and on.
The BMW rack was actually cheaper than Thule or Yakima and has the same load ratings.


----------



## ScareyH22A (Sep 24, 2006)

I wanna make a rack for my motorcycle.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a hitch rack for my miata


----------



## SpecialBob (Jul 30, 2008)

I always thought a Porsche should have a bike rack. Driving on dirt roads seems to freak out more folks than the bike on top does.


----------



## NTMAD8R22 (Aug 12, 2007)

*here's mine*

The guys on M3forum would kill me for doing this to my car, but I love mtn biking and can only afford one car right now.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Curmy said:


> Carbon fiber rim in front of the exhaust. :madman:
> 
> Darwinism at work.


tubular glue doesn't take well to heat either, and I'd imagine that car's exhaust is hotter than most.

I saw a prosche with what looked like the bike carrier part of a T2 welded to 2 bars, which were welded to the bumper. Seeing a car like that with a rack was weird enough, but permanently mounted?


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I thought Smarts...*



socalenduro said:


> smartcar and bike rack. the bike was bigger (and faster) than the ummm "car"


... were supposedly pretty quick. I mean, they weigh nothing. Probably doesn't take many horses to make it snap up to speed.

I have a neighbor with a Porsche Boxster. He had a rear rack custom made that bolts to the bottom of his car in the car in the rear so nothing touches paint. It's a pretty nice setup.


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm going to put a bike rack on my 84 Olds Cutlass Supreme. For now I have to pull the front wheel off and jam it in the back seat putting wear and tear on the nice crushed velvet seats. Not an easy task in a 2 door. I would much sooner keep my Cutlass parked at home and ride the bike everywhere than ever ever be seen in a smart car. A car should look nice and express yourself just like your bike does. I drive what I like to drive within my low budget.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

350Rocket said:


> I'm going to put a bike rack on my 84 Olds Cutlass Supreme.


Man, I wish I had a photo...

My roomie in college had a Gold Olds Cutlass and we mounted a bike rack to the FRONT BUMPER. It was scary cool at the time.

Sadly, that box of photos was trashed years ago.

G.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> ... were supposedly pretty quick. I mean, they weight nothing. Probably doesn't take many horses to make it snap up to speed.
> 
> I have a neighbor with a Porsche Boxster. He had a rear rack custom made that bolts to the bottom of his car in the car in the rear so nothing touches paint. It's a pretty nice setup.


No way! I got a Smart loaner car from the dealer while my car was getting some work done on it and it does indeed take off quick, but the shifts are ridiculously slow and abrupt, so when shift time comes, either manual, or automatically, it suddenly drops the engine rpms, and you get thrust forward due to the sudden drop in speed, then it starts again with the next gear.

I drive behind smart cars all the time and now I know why it sucks to start from a red light behind one.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Too bad*



Jerk_Chicken said:


> No way! I got a Smart loaner car from the dealer while my car was getting some work done on it and it does indeed take off quick, but the shifts are ridiculously slow and abrupt, so when shift time comes, either manual, or automatically, it suddenly drops the engine rpms, and you get thrust forward due to the sudden drop in speed, then it starts again with the next gear.
> 
> I drive behind smart cars all the time and now I know why it sucks to start from a red light behind one.


I mean, they weigh nothing yet they don't get great gas mileage. Maybe because they are an aerodynamic brick. I figured that they must have some kind of redeeming quality. They are super popular in Europe. Then again, the Fiat Twingo is popular. I guess the only plus the car has is that its tiny, so it's easy to park and at least they are reasonably safe (considering the size).

I was shocked to see that a Honda Fit actually gets better gas mileage, and it actually has 4 real seats that adults can sit in.

I guess you got a manual. IMO, pretty much all automatics are useless if you want to go fast, unless you put a really strong engine behind them.


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm going to take a picture of my bike parked on the roof of my Oldsmobile just sitting there with the kickstand holding it up, lol. My cars are my biggest passion before my bike. The bike obsession just started out.


----------



## Call_me_Al (May 31, 2008)

pimpbot said:


> I mean, they weigh nothing yet they don't get great gas mileage....
> 
> at least they are reasonably safe (considering the size)...


Not only do they have worse mileage than a Fit, they use premium fuel!

Yeah, if you crash them into another DumbCar. That's how the crash tests were performed.

And as mentioned earlier, they are pretty slow. Off the top of my head, I think the 0-60mph time is a little under 14 seconds.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

dh1 said:


> I've seen a motorcycle with bike racks on the back.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*uh, not really*



Call_me_Al said:


> Not only do they have worse mileage than a Fit, they use premium fuel!
> 
> Yeah, if you crash them into another DumbCar. That's how the crash tests were performed.


The test I saw they smashed into a concrete K-wall at speed, and the passenger compartment was hardly deformed.

*edit*
here it is: Okay, it was deformed a bit, but the thing hit at 70 MPH. Most freeway crashes are well under 40 MPH. Like the vid says, problem is, passengers won't survive those kinds of forces, most likely.

On a secondary note, looks like they are coming out with a full electric version. Sounds pretty sweet to me. If it can hit 75 MPH and has 100 mile range and recharges from house current, I'm all over that!

The gas version is just silly, IMO. For as small and light as it is, it should get 60 MPG. I guess if parking was way tight where I live, I could see why somebody would buy it. Here in the states, that isn't as much of an issue like it is in Europe or Japan. I think my next car is a Honda Fit.

Motor Trend Magazine says 0-60 in 12 seconds. Not fast at all, but at least not Vanagon slow. I think my old VW Rabbit with the 75 HP 1.6l engine was around 10 seconds.


----------



## Call_me_Al (May 31, 2008)

*woops...*



pimpbot said:


> The test I saw they smashed into a concrete K-wall at speed, and the passenger compartment was hardly deformed.


I'm not sure what I was thinking of.

Good videos... it would have been interesting if the folks in the first vid had tested a slightly larger car (like a Fit or Prius) to see if something like that gave the occupants a greater chance of survival, instead of being subjected to the massive amount of recoil of the Smart. As was pointed out in both vids, even though the cabin structure stayed intact, the collision was still pretty nasty because there is simply not much car to absorb the collision force.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

pimpbot said:


> The test I saw they smashed into a concrete K-wall at speed, and the passenger compartment was hardly deformed.


Actually, that is not really a good thing. Do you have any idea of the force that will then be transmitted to the occupants? It doesn't matter if it was hardly deformed and stayed in "one peice", it means the occupants may be jelly as the seats rip off the mounts or they simply exceed the limitations of the safety harness/slam their body parts around in the car. Physics isn't really on the side of that car.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Well, true.. but...*



Jayem said:


> Actually, that is not really a good thing. Do you have any idea of the force that will then be transmitted to the occupants? It doesn't matter if it was hardly deformed and stayed in "one peice", it means the occupants may be jelly as the seats rip off the mounts or they simply exceed the limitations of the safety harness/slam their body parts around in the car. Physics isn't really on the side of that car.


It still got good ratings by the NTSB. The point I was making is that it is not the deathtrap folks make it out to be. Small does not equal unsafe, just like large does not equal safe. It all depends on how it was engineered.

All being equal, larger is safer in a collision, but larger also means there is less chance of avoiding a collision, and increases the chance you will kill somebody else.


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

Wathc this: 



or search "Mercedes S-Class vs. Smart".

The Smart has very rigid body so impact with anything large would have to be absorbed mostly with air bags. I'd think the impact in the video would be lethal even if the dummies show no significant damage.


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

NTMAD8R22 said:


> The guys on M3forum would kill me for doing this to my car, but I love mtn biking and can only afford one car right now.


I'd hazard that you can only afford one _M3_. You could probably afford multiple Toyota Yarises!


----------



## gtiguy (Nov 1, 2007)

I would like to find a rack for my 64 Corvair...but for now my Subaru works great!


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

a better solution for mounting bikes on your lambo:










on an f40 (where DO you find a roof adaptor kit for one of these?)


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*The test dummies...*



markom said:


> Wathc this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... they use in the NTSB measure G-forces at the head and chest to try to find out how much internal injuries will occur.


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

my Jag looked great with a rack on top...sold the jag, sold the rack, sold the bike.... now I bought a new bike, need a new rack, need a new Jag!


----------



## alm80 (Jun 16, 2006)

xy9ine said:


> on an f40 (where DO you find a roof adaptor kit for one of these?)


Wow that's crazy, a rack on a rather rare Ferrari


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

SpecialBob said:


> I always thought a Porsche should have a bike rack. Driving on dirt roads seems to freak out more folks than the bike on top does.


I remember when I fell timber back in Oregon, and a friend of mine would drive his Porsche 944 to work in the summer with his chainsaws in the back. Everything is a pickup to a *******.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

If you can't afford to buy an SUV/truck to transport your bike, among other things, maybe you shouldn't have a porsche/etc. That's just my opinion on the subject.


----------



## nealric (Dec 4, 2006)

> If you can't afford to buy an SUV/truck to transport your bike, among other things, maybe you shouldn't have a porsche/etc. That's just my opinion on the subject.


I balk at the idea that you need a suv/truck to haul a bike. My wagon hauls bikes just fine thank you. Just say no to wagons with unnecessary lift kits!


----------



## Pete Fagerlin (Oct 15, 2008)

ncfisherman said:


> If you can't afford to buy an SUV/truck to transport your bike, among other things, maybe you shouldn't have a porsche/etc.


That's an awesome assumption that you've made there sporto.

What exactly led you to assume that someone who can carry their bike on/in a Porsche/etc. cannot afford an SUV/truck to transport their bike?



ncfisherman said:


> That's just my opinion on the subject.


Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

nealric said:


> I balk at the idea that you need a suv/truck to haul a bike. My wagon hauls bikes just fine thank you. Just say no to wagons with unnecessary lift kits!


My friend used to get pissed off when I called his Ford Explorer a "Macho Station Wagon"

Kind of hard for him to argue the point as he loaded up kids, walkers, strollers, and diaper bags.:thumbsup:

For most guys, an SUV is just a station wagon that they are willing to drive.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

If they can afford or have both, why in the world would they put their bike on the sports car. It just doesn't make sense...sporto?
Plus, there are plenty of people that have cars like that as their daily driver, they probably also own double-wides.

I have a 2001 SL 500 but I prefer to carry my bike in my JEEP. I suppose that is not the "cool" thing to do.

Oh and for reference, check the M3 above. I could never torture my sports car like that.

Thank you for the chuckle as well, Pete.


----------



## Pete Fagerlin (Oct 15, 2008)

ncfisherman said:


> If they can afford or have both, why in the world would they put their bike on the sports car.


Maybe because it's more fun to drive a sports car than it is to drive an SUV/truck, sporto.

Again, your silly assumption that folks who use "Porsches/etc." to carry bikes can't afford an SUV/truck is simply inane.



ncfisherman said:


> It just doesn't make sense...sporto?


Why doesn't it make sense?



ncfisherman said:


> Plus, there are plenty of people that have cars like that as their daily driver, they probably also own double-wides.


What do you base your latest assumption on?



ncfisherman said:


> I have a 2001 SL 500


My condolences. I can't understand why anyone would describe a porky, poor handling slushbox like that as a "sports car" though. That's very, very odd.



ncfisherman said:


> but I prefer to carry my bike in my JEEP. I suppose that is not the "cool" thing to do.


You have to make your own decision about what you think "cool" is. For many folks, it's not about image (or being "cool" as you put it) and it about having fun driving instead.



ncfisherman said:


> Oh and for reference, check the M3 above. I could never torture my sports car like that.


Why is it "torturing" a sports car to use a factory-design rack to carry a bike on the roof?



ncfisherman said:


> Thank you for the chuckle as well, Pete.


No, thank you for the entertainment! It's really amusing to read about your assumptions and the subsequent judgments, however ill-founded.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Agree to disagree, Pete. I am not going to the trouble of quoting every little statement, so we can get into this all over again. The double wides comment...I guess that was the alcohol talking. But, I have seen it before, the 50 thousand dollar vehicle at their 100K house. I personally know people like this. 

While the 500 SL is porky, it would still be considered a sports car by most. Also, being that I am only 24, I have to live with it for now.

If you love to drive sports cars that much then you should carry your bike around in/on that, I suppose. I guess it just doesn't make sense to me. 

Enjoy your sports car, pete.


----------



## Pete Fagerlin (Oct 15, 2008)

ncfisherman said:


> Agree to disagree, Pete. I am not going to the trouble of quoting every little statement, so we can get into this all over again.


I just asked a few very simple questions about your ludicrous claims. The fact that you are unable to answer the questions is quite telling. Why are you finding it so hard to back up what you hae posted?



ncfisherman said:


> While the 500 SL is porky, it would still be considered a sports car by most.


"By most"?? That seems to be yet another fantasy of yours. A slow 4,000+ pound convertible slushbox that handles like crap is not a "sports car" to anyone who has actually driven a "sports car."



ncfisherman said:


> I guess it just doesn't make sense to me.


At this point, that simple fact is quite obvious.



ncfisherman said:


> If you love to drive sports cars that much than you should carry your bike around in/on that, I suppose.


Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't. It really depends upon where I'm driving to and how many other folks are coming along. The fact that I, or anyone else, chooses to transport their mountain bike (s) via a sports car does not mean that they cannot afford an SUV/truck (as you have erroneously claimed) and/or live in a double wide (as you have also hilariously claimed). Really, making those kinds of claims doesn't make you look very smart at all...

Your relative youth is no excuse for such silliness.



ncfisherman said:


> Or perhaps you should become a race car driver?


That's funny since I really, really enjoy hitting the track. Unfortunately, racks, especially with a bike on top, would never pass tech...








What's interesting is that in all of my days spent at the track, around all of those hundreds of "sports cars," I've never seen anyone tootling along in one of those porky SL 500 convertibles...


----------



## Dave-ROR (Nov 12, 2008)

A 500SL is a GT car, not a sports car.

As for putting a bike rack on a 911, why the hell not. I'd put a bike rack on any of my street legal cars, although without building a custom one for the S2000 I guess I'd use a hitch in that case, eh sold the S2000 anyways so that's not a concern.

As it is, I'll probably just strap a bike to a utility trailer that normally would hold a kart. "free" that way..


----------



## Dave-ROR (Nov 12, 2008)

Pete Fagerlin said:


> What's interesting is that in all of my days spent at the track, around all of those hundreds of "sports cars," I've never seen anyone tootling along in one of those porky SL 500 convertibles...


I actually have seen one or two on Sebring, but not that generation, just the later ones. Although, it may have been a SL55, I can't remember. It was slow, but it was also a novice driver, so that does not relate to the car as you know.

I do have one car with an automatic, but it was free, and it works for towing our 24 hours of lemons car and for karts.

I'm thinking about picking up a Z06 myself, I wouldn't mind hauling a bike with it. :shrug:

BTW, what tracks do you normally run?


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

How am I supposed to back up these claims to you? Yes, I made a blanket statement(s) that you called me on. But, not everyone that does drive a car like that can actually afford to do so. Also, not everyone that does drive a sports car like that(and I'm talking 50-100K) can afford another vehicle. Reference the M3 above, unless you don't consider that a sports car. Let's just leave it at that. 

Very cool car though. It's nice to see someone that gets out there and races their Porsche, that is what it is built for. 

I would still consider the SL a sports car and have driven some high end ones for reference. But, you are right, it is not meant for the track. Just curious though, what category would the SL 500 fall in, to you? By most, I meant the general public, not racing enthusiasts. Like for example: granny down the street would refer to it as a sports car, I would assume.

Glad I made your day, Pete. Although, kind of upset at the way you belittled my vehicle. I really like it, but I'm sure it's no Porsche on the track. Maybe one of these days I'll have a Porsche of my own, perhaps you won't say it is a piece of trash.


----------



## Dave-ROR (Nov 12, 2008)

IMO an E46 M3 like the one pictured is a GT car. An E30 M3 would be a different story, even the E36...

I've driven a friends E46 M3 from Florida to South Carolina and drove it at CMP for one of our track days, the damn thing is a pig, hated it on track. Awesome highway car though, and we fit three people, clothes for three people, two tents, small toolbox, spare parts and a mini bike in it, so it will hold a lot of junk too...

I tend to prefer lighter cars though. The owner also prefers his normal track car over the M3 for track work.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Dave-ROR said:


> A 500SL is a GT car, not a sports car.
> 
> As for putting a bike rack on a 911, why the hell not. I'd put a bike rack on any of my street legal cars, although without building a custom one for the S2000 I guess I'd use a hitch in that case, eh sold the S2000 anyways so that's not a concern.
> 
> As it is, I'll probably just strap a bike to a utility trailer that normally would hold a kart. "free" that way..


I guess, if you are just a real sports car enthusiast, then why not. I suppose my mind has been changed. That is what is great about getting differing opinions from different points of view. Drive what you like, that makes sense.


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

*whew, that's a relief....*

glad you boys worked that all out...:thumbsup:

my personal perspective is that i put a rack on my m5 because it's a car, i like driving it, and sometimes i go on mountain bike rides that i have do drive to...so why wouldn't i take my m5 instead of one of our other, better suited vehicles?

as for my rack, it's a thule setup specifically made to fit into the mounting holes on the roof of my car concealed by little covers. the rack literally does not touch the roof...it's a great design. i have a couple of bike mounts that are terrific in that you don't have to take off a wheel and that don't touch the frame of the bike. here's one (crummy) picture of the setup....


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Yich, you actually bought one of those awful BMW bikes?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Yich, you actually bought one of those awful BMW bikes?


Their little 14" kids bike with removable cranks is the best out there. Doubles for a balance bike. My daughter learned to ride without ever using training wheels, at 3. It will be waiting for my son - a very well made piece and money well spend.


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

it's my backup bike, only gets ridden when my primary (stumpjumper) is out of commission or when we need a spare for a guest. i didn't have a picture with the stumpy on the rack handy. the bmw bike is heavy but sort of interesting to ride. comes with an xtr component kit and magura marta brakes....i know the head of service at my local dealer and they wanted to get rid of the bike so it wasn't very expensive....


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

cohenfive said:


> my personal perspective is that i put a rack on my m5 because it's a car, i like driving it, and sometimes i go on mountain bike rides that i have do drive to...so why wouldn't i take my m5 instead of one of our other, better suited vehicles?
> 
> as for my rack, it's a thule setup specifically made to fit into the mounting holes on the roof of my car concealed by little covers. the rack literally does not touch the roof...it's a great design. i have a couple of bike mounts that are terrific in that you don't have to take off a wheel and that don't touch the frame of the bike. here's one (crummy) picture of the setup....


Nice car. I'm seriously considering an E39 M5 as my next car, and for me it would be my only car so it has to haul bikes on a regular basis. The roof rack is definitely the easiest way to go. I thought about a hitch rack, but receiver hitches for those cars are very hard to find, which is troublesome because I do have a small trailer I need to tow a couple times a year. Does yours have the fold down back seats, and if so can you fit a bike in there with the front wheel removed? Sometimes I go places by myself that involve several hours of highway driving, and it's nice not to worry about a bike on a rack and the loss of fuel economy that goes with it.


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

JustMtnB44 said:


> Nice car. I'm seriously considering an E39 M5 as my next car, and for me it would be my only car so it has to haul bikes on a regular basis. The roof rack is definitely the easiest way to go. I thought about a hitch rack, but receiver hitches for those cars are very hard to find, which is troublesome because I do have a small trailer I need to tow a couple times a year. Does yours have the fold down back seats, and if so can you fit a bike in there with the front wheel removed? Sometimes I go places by myself that involve several hours of highway driving, and it's nice not to worry about a bike on a rack and the loss of fuel economy that goes with it.


it's an amazing car, even today. mine has 67k miles on it now and has been pretty bulletproof reliable. only a few issues to be taken care of over the years outside normal maintanence. i don't have fold down seats but i know of guys who do and i think you can squeeze a bike in there with front wheel removed if you do. i don't worry about the bike up top as the rack is really stable, but there is a bit of a loss of fuel economy. the car isn't terrible in that regard considering how powerful it is.

if you want more info just pm me...these cars are great values now as well...but then again every performance car is..


----------



## XC Dawg (Oct 20, 2005)

love the pictures of the bimmers and the porsches on the track, I'm a huge M car fanatic, I own an 05 325ci with m3 wheels and I'm looking to get a roof rack cause I'm tired of putting the dirty bike into my car. 

I've heard that the Control Towers are the way to go, anyone use them?


I would love to own an e39 m5 one day.......e60s are great but there is something about the e39 that just grabs me still. love it love love it!


----------



## socalenduro (Nov 1, 2006)

twowheelsdown2002 said:


> Everything is a pickup to a *******.


That may be the greatest quote of all time


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

XC Dawg said:


> love the pictures of the bimmers and the porsches on the track, I'm a huge M car fanatic, I own an 05 325ci with m3 wheels and I'm looking to get a roof rack cause I'm tired of putting the dirty bike into my car.
> 
> I've heard that the Control Towers are the way to go, anyone use them?
> 
> I would love to own an e39 m5 one day.......e60s are great but there is something about the e39 that just grabs me still. love it love love it!


you can buy a really well taken care of e39 m5 for well below $25k now...heck, if things get bad enough for me at work i may have to sell mine....which would be more like $20k...these cars will last a long, long time.


----------



## AKmoney (Jan 7, 2006)

Hmm, that other big sticky thread got deleted so here's my car again. 07 335i w/ the factory BMW roof rack (it was cheaper than Thule, believe it or not!!). Note that I usually put the bike inside the car because I have a folding back seat. I only use the rack when I've gotta carry two bikes.


----------



## XC Dawg (Oct 20, 2005)

picked up a Thule System this weekend just in time for the camping trip...........I'm very happy with it so far. I recommend!










lost in the middle of no where!


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

The guy who got me into Porsche has been rocking a custom "hitch" rack since his 928 way back when. Now driving a 911 turbo. Even tho he has a MBZ wagon and a Tahoe in the family. Wanted to put my rack on the girl's 330ci, but she sold it for a big ole 528... now my bike fit's whole in the trunk. I've seen patineto's 2 wheel beemers with bike racks all over Berkeley.
I can't afford even one car, but usually carry the bike on my MBZ beater, sometimes throw it in the Wrangler and looking at a 928 (GT, not a sports car) and wondering if I'll put the Yakima on that.
Oh... and I rent.


----------



## ZQ8Dude (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm with the people on the smart cars. How goofy is it that your bike rack is larger then your car?


----------



## sime (Jan 16, 2004)

SpecialBob said:


> I always thought a Porsche should have a bike rack. Driving on dirt roads seems to freak out more folks than the bike on top does.


and yet to me, those 99-04 996 headlights look more out of place than the rack does.......


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

sime said:


> and yet to me, those 99-04 996 headlights look more out of place than the rack does.......


I second that.


----------



## JWA (Dec 28, 2007)

sime said:


> and yet to me, those 99-04 996 headlights look more out of place than the rack does.......


The only thing that jumps out at me from that pic is that the bumperettes are still on there. I thought that everyone who bought one of those early 996 Turbos had replaced them with the normal 996 grills by now.

Cool setup nonetheless.


----------



## braunschweiger (Feb 25, 2009)

JWA said:


> The only thing that jumps out at me from that pic is that the bumperettes are still on there. I thought that everyone who bought one of those early 996 Turbos had replaced them with the normal 996 grills by now.


Well, that picture is coming up on being five years old...


----------



## sime (Jan 16, 2004)

i should say alnog with the fried egg headlights, that bike is the other "wrong" looking thing in the picture to me.....what an ugly bike!! ;-)


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

nice cars, but the Thule racks on those beemers seem too high off the roof of the car for my liking, makes it seem tacky. I'm loving the 996 with the rack though, and the first lambo was funny


----------



## XC Dawg (Oct 20, 2005)

yeah I think the 753 is a bit high too, but it does look really good in person..........also the fairing helps to hide the height a bit.......need to install mine


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

XC Dawg said:


> yeah I think the 753 is a bit high too, but it does look really good in person..........also the fairing helps to hide the height a bit.......need to install mine


i wonder if some of the clearance is to allow the sunroof to open in 'vent' position...subsequent to the picture from my earlier post i bought the front wind deflector...it doesn't do that great a job but it's given me a place to plaster a bunch of stickers!!


----------



## XC Dawg (Oct 20, 2005)

I almost went with the Yakima Control towers and they were not as high as the Thule, but I'm sure they were tall enough to give the sunroof clearance even in the "Vent" position


----------



## Marc25 (Feb 15, 2004)

Look at this one a roof rack for a convertible.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Marc25 said:


> Look at this one a roof rack for a convertible.


Dual crown on a hardtail?


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

It must be a german thing...


----------



## Matt 24 solo (Apr 6, 2007)

I love my Audi. This was heading to a 24 hour race


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

i recently saw a BMW Z4 with a trunk rack and a few wall world specials on the back. seem out of place to have such a nice car with such sh*t bikes


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

Matt 24 solo said:


> View attachment 440443
> I love my Audi. This was heading to a 24 hour race


Awesome, Awesome sticker..


----------



## dontheclysdale (Mar 12, 2008)

*How About a Caddy?*

Not as cool as a Porsche, but more horsepower and 4 doors. My cts-V with a Saris Bones RS.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

ncfisherman said:


> If you can't afford to buy an SUV/truck to transport your bike, among other things, maybe you shouldn't have a porsche/etc. That's just my opinion on the subject.


Yep! 
Only think I can figure is they are using cars to compensate for a lack of manhood. Someone that is more secure in their skin would leave the sports car at home when they go ride.


----------



## dontheclysdale (Mar 12, 2008)

chas_martel said:


> Yep!
> Only think I can figure is they are using cars to compensate for a lack of manhood. Someone that is more secure in their skin would leave the sports car at home when they go ride.


Until you can afford and actually purchase such a car, you will never understand why owners of such cars do what they do... How you see your $10k truck is how many who can actually afford a high end car see their vehicles. Once you own one for a little while you'll understand - it's just a car...


----------



## A-NON-A (Sep 21, 2008)

Groffball said:


> I used to rock a bike rack on my 12 sec. Camaro. Skinnies up front drag radials on the back and a saris bones rack to round out the package :thumbsup:


Nice .... :thumbsup: I used to mount my 2 bikes on the back of my 500HP 1972 Chevy Nova


----------



## hotfeat1227 (May 15, 2007)

Raymo853 said:


> Last month I saw some modern cabrio Ferrari (a 360 I suspect) with a Ferrari logo'ed baby seat in it.


rich people have kids?


----------



## wickmp26 (Sep 3, 2008)

Haven't seen this one yet.


----------



## ManitouHT77 (Mar 22, 2009)

Having used my Saris Bones 3 to mount my bike on everything I have to admire the bottle to stick bikes on top of convertables. I use the Saris on my ZM3 & Mitsu 4x4. Well worth the cost of the mount.


----------

